# Free Barista kit.............



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Receive FREE Barista kit worth approx. £70 with every order of Fracino Piccino from our website.

Offer ONLY available to forum members.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/fracino-piccino-standard-black/


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to be a pain......and i may be in the minority here.

But isn't there a section for posts of this type .... http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?15-Commercial-Special-Offers

The only reason i menstion it is that over the last couple of weeks that seems to have been quite a few posts from various users that have not been aimed at starting a discussion or asking a question but are basically sales pitches/advertisements, which to me are out of place here and possibly against forum guidelines.

Now maybe i'm wrong and hopefully a mod can confirm....can we advertise in any forum?

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely a 'Special Offer'.

Moving thread.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

